# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  MacOSX 10.6.2 σε VMWare + Iweb πρόβλημα

## xaotikos

Έχω βάλει με VMware σε windows7 MacOSX με σκοπό να παίξω με το iweb. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι ενώ όλα φορτώνουν και δουλεύουν κανονικά, το περιεχόμενο στον iweb viewer είναι κενό, γκρι. Έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα?

----------

